# Fromm + Purina = Gas!!



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

I'm in the process of transitioning Henry from the horrid Purina Pro Plan puppy food the breeder was feeding him to Fromm Puppy food (mix is 75% Purina / 25% Fromm - started Sunday) and today he has the most appalling gas - smells like rotting turnips / swedes :faint: 
I just wanted to ask if anyone else found their pup a bit gassy with Fromm? (I did feed Hamish Fromm Senior and never noticed a problem, so I'm hoping it's the Purina, but it's just started in the last 24 hours and we don't have any turnip fields nearby!!)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just switched my 4 to Fromm Holistic Gold. I did notice a bit of gas ... but only for a couple days. I think it was just the transition from Chicken Soup For The Dog Lovers Soul. It has been three weeks since I switched and they are all fine. In fact their stool is much firmer.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

That's good to know. In both cases (Puppy and Senior) it's the Gold that I've used so hopefully it's just temporary. Interestingly I've noticed that Henry's stools are slightly softer since I've introduced the Fromm, however that's good as they seemed a bit too firm with the Purina.......


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

mcdavis said:


> That's good to know. In both cases (Puppy and Senior) it's the Gold that I've used so hopefully it's just temporary. Interestingly I've noticed that Henry's stools are slightly softer since I've introduced the Fromm, however that's good as they seemed a bit too firm with the Purina.......


I hope it works out for him. I am pleased with this food. All the dogs except for picky Eddee like it. I have to doctor Eddee's up to get him to eat it. He is too spoiled .... and I have also tried some tough love on him too! 

Leeo and Blu Boy started their lives out on Beneful. They always had gas .... but I did not know any better until my Mom passed and I had access to the internet that did I realize how much I needed to switch foods! Poor pups .... 4 years of that dog food.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, gas and soft stools can both be from poor digestion which of course is normal when first switching foods. Give it some more time for him to adjust.

I don't really have anything bad to say about any of the From Gold formulas. They're good enough as far as grain inclusive foods go. When it comes to Fromm GF stuff, some of their formulas seem a bit too vegetarian but that shouldn't be the issue here.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I would say if you give it time, it will get better.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe add a tsp. of no fat plain Greek yogurt to help with the transition?


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> Maybe add a tsp. of no fat plain Greek yogurt to help with the transition?


I was thinking of using either that or pure pumpkin - will try to get some later today.

Good to know it should only be temporary - I was sure Fromm would be OK as I used it before, but have heard that some foods can cause major gas.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hams been on Fromm since he transitioned off puppy food and he doesn't have any gas issues! At least not from the Fromm. Give that dog some egg though and WOO!! Clear the room!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

mcdavis said:


> I was thinking of using either that or pure pumpkin - will try to get some later today.
> 
> Good to know it should only be temporary - I was sure Fromm would be OK as I used it before, but have heard that some foods can cause major gas.


 Careful with the pumpkin it can cause it to be worse. Two of my five get really bad loose stools, and gas from it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Agree that the pumpkin CAN make the gas a bit worse. It helps to firm things up in the Poo department but remember that it is high fiber and when one is not used to that amount of fiber, one gets gassy. The plain, lowfat yogurt is a big help in the gas area. It does not have to be Greek yogurt, any kind of plain low fat yogurt is good. Fromm is a good brand of food. Hopefully with just a bit more time, your pup will get used to it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I've put 4 or 5 dogs on Fromm Classic (grain inclusive) with no gas or poop issues. I do switch food all the time though and having Fromm in the a.m. and raw in the evening and Grandma Lucy's the next day isn't unusual.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

As of today we're 100% Fromm and whilst there's still gas it's not as noxious as it has been. Hoping it will recede in the next few days.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

mcdavis said:


> As of today we're 100% Fromm and whilst there's still gas it's not as noxious as it has been. Hoping it will recede in the next few days.


Sounds good!  Hope it diminishes all together!


----------

